# So I found this funny



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

This morning I sent a text to my mom & best friend saying I was worried how I'm going to be financially after my divorce is done. Not five minutes later my work shoe split open, I had to get some new ones.

I'm glad I didn't text complaining about sex.....


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Hilarious.


----------



## OutOfTheBlue (Nov 4, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

:lol: Nice!


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

Too funny...


----------

